# Calling Barony Pros



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2010)

We obtained an exchange in to Barony Beach club for April 2011. I have a few questions.


Looking at Marriott.com, our exchange appears to be in a garden view unit. What buildings are these located in (Jasmine and Gardenia)?

If we are placed in either of these two buildings, they appear a little more disconnected from the rest of the resort. How far of a walk it it to the Marketplace area, how far to the beach?

There appears to be a beach access path from those two buildings. Is it possible to drive and park closer to the beach?


----------



## tlwmkw (Dec 19, 2010)

Dioxide,

The garden buildings are a little bit removed from the rest of the resort but it's not very far at all.  A short walk and you in the main part of the resort (2-3 minutes walking, if that).  The advantage is that the villa is bigger in the garden view buildings.

You can go through the Westin grounds to get to the beach but it feels a little strange to do so- the walk is not too far if you go through the main Barony area.  You won't need to drive- it's not that far.

Barony is a beautiful resort and has a laid back feeling that we love.  The beachs are usually uncrowded and you can walk for miles.

As an aside you may not actually be given the room that was traded to you- you may still get in to the beach view/ beach front area- they have their own way of assigning rooms and since you are a Marriott owner then you will have some priority.

tlwmkw


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> As an aside you may not actually be given the room that was traded to you- you may still get in to the beach view/ beach front area- they have their own way of assigning rooms and since you are a Marriott owner then you will have some priority.
> 
> tlwmkw



Thanks for the reply. We will have a group of five adults in a 2BR. You mentioned that the units are a little larger in the GV buildings? What are the differences vs ocean side/front? Am I correct in thinking they all have two queen beds in the second bedroom?

I am interested to know what their villa assignment policy is that you mention. I am used to resorts placing one in to the unit the exchanger relinquished and only having priority within that actual view/type over non Marriott owners.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 19, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the reply. We will have a group of five adults in a 2BR. You mentioned that the units are a little larger in the GV buildings? What are the differences vs ocean side/front? Am I correct in thinking they all have two queen beds in the second bedroom?
> 
> I am interested to know what their villa assignment policy is that you mention. I am used to resorts placing one in to the unit the exchanger relinquished and only having priority within that actual view/type over non Marriott owners.



We've never stayed in the gardenview buildings but I seem to remember that the size difference has something to do with both baths having those giant garden tubs?  Not sure about the beds ...

Tlwmkw is right about the gardenview placement - both buildings sit behind the Westin hotel and have no views of the beach, but it's a very short walk over and through the main footprint to the beach.  It's a nice shady walk, too, which probably won't matter to you in April but definitely makes a difference in the heat of summer.

This is the latest version of Barony's Priority Placement system, published in the GM's annual letter:


> {in purchased unit type*}
> - Multiple-week Owner stays
> - Single-week Owner stays
> {according to "best available" and/or requests}
> ...



*Of note for Owners using their Weeks is the rotational system they use.  For example, oceanside units are in four buildings: one year you'll be placed in a high floor unit in one of the buildings nearest the ocean, next year in a low floor unit in one of the back buildings.  Another example, oceanfront units:  one year in a high floor unit in one building, next year in a low floor unit in the other.  (This doesn't apply to your exchange but I put it here so that I can use this post as a future link - can't find any of my older ones using Search.)

I'm interested to see where DC Members will fall on any of these lists.  So far I think I remember only one TUGger reporting that his/her resort has published a list to include them, but of course I can't find it now.  Both of my resorts have published lists and follow them, and have for at least the last four years, so I fully expect they'll integrate DC Members into the next publication.


----------



## rudy (Dec 19, 2010)

*garden villas -larger quieter*

Dioxide,

Susan is correct the biggest difference between garden and oceanside villas is that the 2nd bedroom has a large jacuzzi tub like the master suite.  The 2nd bedroom has 2 queen beds just like the other villas.  Overall I believe there is about 100 sq ft more space in the garden villas, but the layout is very similar.  The garden villas are only a short walk to the beach but they  have their own pool area and it is much quieter and relaxing. Note you have the option of using the any of the facilities at Barony ... so  If you want the excitement of the main pool near the beach you can just campout on that side of the resort for the day.   ENJOY!


----------



## jme (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a link to Barony's aerial view from Googlemaps, showing Garden section above the "circle" (the road Grassland Ave.) that looks like a stirrup.  

The white structure is the Westin Hotel, and the rest of Barony (oceanside and oceanfront units) are below and left of the Westin.  Traders typically get an assignment in the Garden section, unless it's off-season and the percentage of owners staying there is lower than normal. 

Then the oceanside and oceanfront units open up to traders, renters, etc.  Doesn't hurt to call and make a request. But don't despair---the Garden units are a tad bit larger and have a pleasant view, and as you can see, the walk to the beach is not that bad. 


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...161,-80.681512&spn=0.003068,0.006888&t=h&z=17


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm interested to see where DC Members will fall on any of these lists.  So far I think I remember only one TUGger reporting that his/her resort has published a list to include them, but of course I can't find it now.  Both of my resorts have published lists and follow them, and have for at least the last four years, so I fully expect they'll integrate DC Members into the next publication.



I would expect legacy DC owners to fall in to one of the following:



> - Marriott's Barony Beach Club Owners, returning on an exchange
> - Marriott Vacation Club multiple-week Owners on an exchange
> - Marriott Vacation Club single-week Owners on an exchange



I would think the same would be true for trust exchangers, though not sure about trust owners that are actually booked in to trust owned weeks.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 19, 2010)

I have stayed in the Garden units and they are quiet and very nice inside with a decent sized pool for the two buildings.  However, it is not a real short walk to the beach.  It is more like 500 or 600 yards from the villa to where you will set up on the beach.  When we went about 6 years ago our kids were still relatively young and going back and forth lugging a bunch of beach stuff was a pain in the rear.  It is not like Grande Ocean, where every villa is somewhat close to everything.

The buildings near the ocean and marketplace have a totally different vibe due to the location.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2011)

Our reservation on Marriott.com now indicates Courtyard View. Perhaps it said this before and I just translated it in to Garden View. What exactly is Courtyard View at Barony?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 17, 2011)

I just booked Barony Oceanside using DC Points (which guarantees the view type) and my reservation confirmation also says "courtyard view" so you should be in an oceanside unit.  Check out the resort map in the TUG Resort Database - Resort Images - the units which directly face the ocean from Sea Oat and Morning Glory are oceanfront; all of the other units in Sea Oat and Morning Glory are oceanside, as are all of the units in Live Oak and Bayberry.

I think if you're placed on a high floor in Sea Oat or Morning Glory you'll get a really nice view of the ocean as well as the resort footprint.  We stayed once in a 4th floor unit in Live Oak above the barbecue area and had only a glimpse of the ocean through the trees but loved the view of the resort from that unit.  And it was great having the birds just off the balcony in the tree branches.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Are the grills at Barony gas grills?


----------



## bobcat (Jan 17, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are the grills at Barony gas grills?



The grills are gas . There are two people swings and tables by them too. Enjoy..


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 17, 2011)

Found a few old pics ...

This is from up at the main building looking over the smaller outdoor pool through the resort towards the beach; Live Oak is the building on the left:





From the beach, Morning Glory on the left and Sea Oat on the right.  See the difference in these buildings with direct oceanfront and oceanside units?





Grill area outside Live Oak:





If you're very lucky, Elvis will be performing at the pool :hysterical:  :





And if you're very unlucky, a storm like this one will roll in one afternoon:


----------



## sparty (Jan 17, 2011)

*Anyone from Tug get a Plat OS Barony on ebay?*

Just curious if anyone from tug was the winner of:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671198863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Would be interested in knowing if this passes ROFR....


----------



## m61376 (Jan 18, 2011)

sparty said:


> Just curious if anyone from tug was the winner of:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671198863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Would be interested in knowing if this passes ROFR....



8300 for a Plat. unit- I wonder if that is a record low? Sign of the times or an aberration?


----------



## RBERR1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The one other nice thing about the Garden units is that you can go out a gate near the pool by the garden units and go through the Westin hotel in order to get to the beach without having to go to the rest of the property.

There is also a nice little resturant for lunch just off the beach at the Westin (I can't remember the name of it).

The other comments are correct.  The real difference of the garden unit is the second big tub in the other bathroom.  

Just so you know depending on time of year you are going, the heated pool and the indoor pool is right behind the main building.  The pool right outside the garden units is not a heated pool.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 18, 2011)

m61376 said:


> 8300 for a Plat. unit- I wonder if that is a record low? Sing of the times or an aberration?



I can tell you I scan the register of deeds regularly...I have never seen that price or anything even close in an arm's length transaction. All that said, I think it will pass ROFR.

I do believe it is still a bit of an aberration, but also due to the market. I stopped checking ebay many years ago because these units so seldomly come up that it wasnt worth my time. It was easier for such units to ask a reputable broker to keep an eye out for what you want and make offers on your behalf at the price point you determined. I go on with my life and get a phone call when something will work.....

I think that the last platinum week sale I have seen reported was over 2 years ago! Again ( full disclosure) I could really be wrong on that as I am relying on reports from others who do watch ebay and record Barony sales, but I know I ahve mentioned this before and no one seems to have any contradictory examples....would love to know if they do.


----------



## David10225 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not so sure if "courtyard view" means you are in the oceanview villas.  I could imagine that the pool area around the garden views might be considered a "courtyard".  I hope you get oceanview, but if not..you are at Hilton Head...there is nothing much better then that!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking through the paperwork and this could be helpful - March, 2011 should be the completion date of the 10-year refurb.  Gardenia and Jasmine (the two gardenview buildings) and Morning Glory (one of the oceanfront/oceanside buildings) were scheduled for Nov '09-Apr '10.  Bayberry and Live Oak (the two oceanside buildings) and Sea Oat (the other oceanfront/oceanside building) were scheduled for Oct '10-Mar '11.

Also, the GM's annual notice confirms that a "courtyard view" is an oceanside villa.  It details the process they use to handle reservation requests and includes this:


> ... some key facts ...
> - Villas located in the Bayberry, Morning Glory, Live Oak and Sea Oat buildings are considered Oceanside
> - A courtyard view is the standard view type for the Oceanside buildings
> - Less than 10% of the Oceanside villas have a view of the ocean ...



The only caution is that Barony does use their stated priority placement system which favors owners exchanging back in - during one exchange we were upgraded to an oceanfront unit when our II confirmation indicated gardenview, and I took that to mean that the possibility exists for non-owner exchangers to be downgraded.  Although for your April stay, dioxide, in your favor the resort probably won't be at full capacity, and there are more oceanside units on property than either oceanfront or gardenview.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 19, 2011)

We've stayed there on an II exchange and the view on the reservation wasn't what we got so I don't know if that really means anything.  They post all these exchange priorities but in the final analysis I'm not sure how much you can rely on them.  Let us know what you end up getting.

tlwmkw


----------



## CatJ114683 (Jan 19, 2011)

We have stayed at Barony several times, never alas, ocean front.  One year we had a courtyard view, but on the 2nd floor, close to one of the hot tubs.  My husband liked it because he chatted up everybody who sat in the tub.  I did not care for it as much because it made trying to read on a lovely shady balcony a little difficult.  On a higher floor would have been better-ground level would have been worse.  We had a garden view mid level unit the next year and I enjoyed that more, although it was a little bit of a hike to the beach.  As mentioned by others, I do think the garden view units were a little bigger, certainly newer at that time  (2009).  It was the 2nd week of September and the place was not crowded and we had the garden pool nearly all to ourselves.   There are gas grills aplenty.  It's a lovely resort and you will enjoy yourselves.  We are going back there again this September ourselves.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are starting to get nervous now with our choice of Barony. After looking at the virtual tour for Barony we are concerned about the size of the second bedroom. We will be a group of five adults. That means three adults in the second bedroom. The size of that bedroom is concerning. The size of the unit looks smaller than we are used to in the usual Marriott 2BR lock off units.

Will we be fine or should we be looking to snag a flexchange re-exchange in to Monarch or Surfwatch for a 3BR unit?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about Monarch but if you can get a re-exchange to a SurfWatch 3BR then DO IT!  I'm not yelling at you, just excited about how much more comfortable that would be compared to a 2BR.  There's nothing like spreading out all over creation.  

It's a toss-up for us which resort we like better - when we're at Barony we love it more, when we're at SurfWatch we can't imagine a better resort.  About the size of the 2nd or 3rd bedroom in either - I've never seen a lock-off 2nd so can't compare it to one of those, but we've had 4 older teens sharing those bedrooms at Hilton Head and they've had plenty of room to throw their stuff all over the floor.  (That's what the teens I know do, you might know a different breed.)  You won't find the extra lounging space like what you have at Waiohai with a sofabed and queen in the 2nd, though, they really are bedrooms as opposed to extra living space.

Our choice with 5 adults would be SW, but we'd be happy there in any of the buildings.  You should think about which would make you happier - spreading out in a possible gardenview at SW or having 3 adults share 2 queen beds with the oceanside view at Barony.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> We are starting to get nervous now with our choice of Barony. After looking at the virtual tour for Barony we are concerned about the size of the second bedroom. We will be a group of five adults. That means three adults in the second bedroom. The size of that bedroom is concerning. The size of the unit looks smaller than we are used to in the usual Marriott 2BR lock off units.
> 
> Will we be fine or should we be looking to snag a flexchange re-exchange in to Monarch or Surfwatch for a 3BR unit?






Dioxide:  Your chances of getting a 3 bedroom Monarch are not good.  They only have ONE 3 bedroom Villa, and all the rest are all two bedroom Villas.

Surfwatch has a lot of 3 Bedroom Villas, so you would have a much better chance of grabbing one of those instead.

Best of luck in your search, and keep us posted.




.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Dioxide:  Your chances of getting a 3 bedroom Monarch are not good.  They only have ONE 3 bedroom Villa, and all the rest are all two bedroom Villas.
> 
> Surfwatch has a lot of 3 Bedroom Villas, so you would have a much better chance of grabbing one of those instead.
> 
> Best of luck in your search, and keep us posted.



Thanks for this information. Surfwatch would likely be our first choice anyhow. So this works out in our favor. Now just have to start the methodical searches very 10 minutes. Saw a few 2BR HHI units this morning for the week we are traveling. I know it is a long shot and if we don't get a 3BR SW, I am sure we will still be fine at Barony in a 2BR.


----------



## sparty (Mar 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> We are starting to get nervous now with our choice of Barony. After looking at the virtual tour for Barony we are concerned about the size of the second bedroom. We will be a group of five adults. That means three adults in the second bedroom. The size of that bedroom is concerning. The size of the unit looks smaller than we are used to in the usual Marriott 2BR lock off units.
> 
> Will we be fine or should we be looking to snag a flexchange re-exchange in to Monarch or Surfwatch for a 3BR unit?



Double Oxygen why are you so nervous? We are a family of 5 and bought at Barony because it could hold us comfortably.  A lot of times we have 6 staying in one villa (Grandma).  The second bedroom feels more spacious to me than Grand Vista and Cypress Harbour. Cypress Harbour definitely is on the smaller side.

The second bedroom has 2 double beds.  Usually my two daughters take 1 and my son or grandma takes the other. 2nd Bathroom is decent size too.

I wouldn't be too worried about the size of the villa.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for this information. Surfwatch would likely be our first choice anyhow. So this works out in our favor. Now just have to start the methodical searches very 10 minutes. Saw a few 2BR HHI units this morning for the week we are traveling. I know it is a long shot and if we don't get a 3BR SW, I am sure we will still be fine at Barony in a 2BR.



I think you will be fine. Given that you have 3 adults willing to share a bedroom, then obviously they are good friends and close company already. I personally, if one of the 3 adults, would prefer an extra bedroom under any scenario, but that is just me. I just like my own space....

One consideration, however....I have never seen the second bedroom in a garden villa at Barony....I clicked on the link to the ebay auction earlier in this same thread and there was a picture of what appears to be a second bedroom with 2 beds and it has that open architecture bathroom configuration  where there is no wall or door to the bathroom...If that is the  configuration and you get a garden villa, will it be a privacy concern for the 3 adults? That would seem to really require closeness among the adults involved.

Again, I could be mistaken, I jsut did not recognize the room in that auction and I am just assuming that it is the garden villa second bedroom....

Also curious if someone can tell me if that bathroom opens to a main area or of you have to walk through the bedroom to get to it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whirl said:


> I think you will be fine. Given that you have 3 adults willing to share a bedroom, then obviously they are good friends and close company already. I personally, if one of the 3 adults, would prefer an extra bedroom under any scenario, but that is just me. I just like my own space....
> 
> One consideration, however....I have never seen the second bedroom in a garden villa at Barony....I clicked on the link to the ebay auction earlier in this same thread and there was a picture of what appears to be a second bedroom with 2 beds and it has that open architecture bathroom configuration  where there is no wall or door to the bathroom...If that is the  configuration and you get a garden villa, will it be a privacy concern for the 3 adults? That would seem to really require closeness among the adults involved.
> 
> ...



It appears that the bathroom connected to the second bedroom is also the same bathroom that connects in to the main living area. The room with the toilet and shower does have doors, so privacy won't be an issue there. Only the jacuzzi tub and sink area are open to the bedroom. None of us would be using the jacuzzi tub anyway so that won't matter. It isn't like we will be waltzing around nude or anything.

Privacy isn't an issue. The three adults staying in that room will be my wife and I and a friend of my wifes. She has traveled with us many times and we have shared hotel rooms with two doubles or queens many times. The other couple traveling with us will be in the master. We aren't too keen on not having a private bath, but we have been in the same situation before.


----------



## sparty (Mar 16, 2011)

Whirl said:


> I think you will be fine. Given that you have 3 adults willing to share a bedroom, then obviously they are good friends and close company already. I personally, if one of the 3 adults, would prefer an extra bedroom under any scenario, but that is just me. I just like my own space....
> 
> One consideration, however....I have never seen the second bedroom in a garden villa at Barony....I clicked on the link to the ebay auction earlier in this same thread and there was a picture of what appears to be a second bedroom with 2 beds and it has that open architecture bathroom configuration  where there is no wall or door to the bathroom...If that is the  configuration and you get a garden villa, will it be a privacy concern for the 3 adults? That would seem to really require closeness among the adults involved.
> 
> ...



I don't remember an open configuration as you describe. However it's been a long time since I was in a garden villa, probably someone else can confirm.

BTW, make sure you go next door for the Seafood buffet at the Westin, it's very good.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=MBY&parentResortCode=MBY

The last picture at the bottom of this page shows the guest bedroom in a garden unit.  It looks like it's laid out similar to the master bedroom with the tub and probably the vanity area in the open with the shower/toilet in a separate little private room.  I don't know if you can access this bathroom from the living room area without going through the bedroom.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2011)

This link has a link to a virtual tour of what appears to be a gardenview unit. The floor plan map at the same site appears to be of a regular 2BR in the main section.


----------



## sparty (Mar 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This link has a link to a virtual tour of what appears to be a gardenview unit. The floor plan map at the same site appears to be of a regular 2BR in the main section.



Yes I remember the layout now after looking at the links provided.

The gardenview units have the extra whirlpool tub in the 2nd bedroom that the ocean side 2nd bedroom units do not have. However the gardenview has shower/tub in the 2nd bath and the 2nd bath is fully enclosed.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 17, 2011)

sparty said:


> Yes I remember the layout now after looking at the links provided.
> 
> The gardenview units have the extra whirlpool tub in the 2nd bedroom that the ocean side 2nd bedroom units do not have. However the gardenview has shower/tub in the 2nd bath and the 2nd bath is fully enclosed.



Hmmm, so I am curious, if someone can take a look at that auction and tell me what units those are that are pictured.  I do not recall ever seeing a unit like this at Barony, but I have only oceanside units as a point of reference.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whirl said:


> Hmmm, so I am curious, if someone can take a look at that auction and tell me what units those are that are pictured.  I do not recall ever seeing a unit like this at Barony, but I have only oceanside units as a point of reference.



Which auction are you referring to? Can you provide a link? I couldn't find it in the recent posts in this thread.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 18, 2011)

sparty said:


> Just curious if anyone from tug was the winner of:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671198863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Would be interested in knowing if this passes ROFR....




Here is the link from post #14.....Thanks


----------



## Whirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Whirl said:


> Hmmm, so I am curious, if someone can take a look at that auction and tell me what units those are that are pictured.  I do not recall ever seeing a unit like this at Barony, but I have only oceanside units as a point of reference.



ok, so I followed dioxide's link again more thouroughly with the virtual tour and it does show an open configuration to the second jacuzzi and sink, then a closed off shower, sink, toilet. This leads to a common area as well.

That is not so bad then...and makes sense. Two jacuzzis seem like overkill for unit with no lock-off, but my kids would be happy!


----------



## sparty (Mar 18, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> It appears that the bathroom connected to the second bedroom is also the same bathroom that connects in to the main living area. The room with the toilet and shower does have doors, so privacy won't be an issue there. Only the jacuzzi tub and sink area are open to the bedroom. None of us would be using the jacuzzi tub anyway so that won't matter. It isn't like we will be waltzing around nude or anything.
> 
> Privacy isn't an issue. The three adults staying in that room will be my wife and I and a friend of my wifes. She has traveled with us many times and we have shared hotel rooms with two doubles or queens many times. The other couple traveling with us will be in the master. We aren't too keen on not having a private bath, but we have been in the same situation before.



Dioxide it sounds like you are austere in your accomodations and you'll be just fine at Barony. However one word of warning, don't ride bikes in the private residence of Port Royal.  They have a bunch of Andy Griffith's on scooters who will chase you and do bad things.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2011)

sparty said:


> Dioxide it sounds like you are austere in your accomodations and you'll be just fine at Barony. However one word of warning, don't ride bikes in the private residence of Port Royal.  They have a bunch of Andy Griffith's on scooters who will chase you and do bad things.



Thanks for the tip, but this probably won't be an issue. We aren't the bike riding type. Though I will warn our traveling companions.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 19, 2011)

I've stayed at both oceanside and gardenview.  I actually prefer the gardenview units as they are not only larger, but your chances of  looking into the top of a tree are greatly diminished.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Best of luck in your search, and keep us posted.



Well II came through for us today with a 3BR Surfwatch. Saw it online and called the Marriott line directly. 

Apparently there is some issue and limitations even within flexchange, as has been previously reported. Our initial exchange was with a studio MGV unit. When searching with a dummy studio we couldn't see the 3BR but when searching with a dummy 1BR we could. The rep on the phone saw the same thing. I questioned it being flexchange and the rep put me on hold and made it happen. It was a great experience with II.


----------

